# Peter Vincent... Vampire Killer?



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Initially, I wrote the above, than quickly added some updates here. I've edited the first post with my later observations.
In the future, I'll probably add some info on my designs for the vampire arsenal chest, but that will take awhile.
If you have any info about Peter to share, feel free! With information on the costume so lacking, Halloweeners ought to at least be able to say that found some info here, at Halloweenforum.com!


----------



## ScardeyCat (Sep 10, 2005)

You are awesome. I LOVE Fright Night. Many an homage to the old vampire films. Of course I think his shoes are brown. He's quite the dandy. I might be wrong here, but there's almost a Sherlock Holmes aspect to it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

One of my favorite films as well - great post.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah! A fine movie and a great eclectic costume idea. On a sad note I just read the other day that 'Fright Night' is yet *another* damn movie that Hollywood is insisting on remaking for a quick buck. Idiots.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks, glad you folks like this sort of thing.

I will see about getting a detailed look at Peter's Arsenal Box up in the next few weeks.


----------

